# Qualité appareil photo Ipod touch 4G



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'espère encore un peu que mon forfait SFR me permette de résilier ma ligne et reprendre un Iphone 4, mais vu le peu de chances, je me pose la question d'un achat d'Ipod en attendant. J'ai eu comme information que l'appareil photo de l'Ipod touch 4G n'aurait même pas la qualité de celui d'un Iphone 3GS. Je ne cherche pas à faire des tirages extraordinaires. Je ne vise qu'à publier éventuellement mes photos sur Flickr ou sur ma galerie perso. Je ne dépasserai  donc pas le 1024 comme taille maximum. Est-ce que l'appareil photo de l'Ipod peut produire des images de cette taille de bonne qualité sans trop de difficultés ? Où vaut-il mieux que je  cherche un Iphone 3GS d'occasion ?

Merci


----------



## TidPhone (30 Décembre 2010)

LaurentR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'espère encore un peu que mon forfait SFR me permette de résilier ma ligne et reprendre un Iphone 4, mais vu le peu de chances, je me pose la question d'un achat d'Ipod en attendant. J'ai eu comme information que l'appareil photo de l'Ipod touch 4G n'aurait même pas la qualité de celui d'un Iphone 3GS. Je ne cherche pas à faire des tirages extraordinaires. Je ne vise qu'à publier éventuellement mes photos sur Flickr ou sur ma galerie perso. Je ne dépasserai  donc pas le 1024 comme taille maximum. Est-ce que l'appareil photo de l'Ipod peut produire des images de cette taille de bonne qualité sans trop de difficultés ? Où vaut-il mieux que je  cherche un Iphone 3GS d'occasion ?
> 
> Merci



Je t'écris de mon iPod touch qui a remplacé mon 3GS qui a fini dans les toilettes (snif).
J'en suis hyper content, ceci dit le méga bémol, pour ne pas dire arnaque c'est l'appareil photo. Les photos sont dégueulasses, inexploitables. 1 3GS fait beaucoup mieux! 
Ceci dit, vu le prix de certains APN compact, je me demande si ça ne vaut pas le coup d'avoir un vrai appareil photo. A bon entendeur.


----------

